# HELP! My dad is going to make my pregnant cat live outside!!



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

Im 17 years old. Our cat is an outdoor cat but when we found out she wes pregnant we moved her inside. My dad is very allergic to cats and we have confined Lucky in the laundry room. The problem is we have a swinging door to the kitchen and Lucky can open it! She pushes against it. We put a stool with a gallon of water on the other side of it but she still gets it open. The kitches leads to my dad's office. This morning my dad found the cat sleeping in his office! He is going to make her sleep outside for now on and she is expecting her kittens in 1-2 weeks. She usally spends her day outside and comes in for the evenings. Our last cat who was pregnant was very fat so we did not notice. She had her babies outside and they were fine. My dad keeps saying Lucky will be fine outside but she is much smaller than the other cat. I am worried to death! I pregnant cat does NOT belong outside! Help!! :fust

Lucky is not very happy either....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pardon me for being blunt,
I am very sorry for the situation your family has put these cats in; pregnant and birthing outdoors. 
First, your Dad cannot help that he is allergic to cats.
Second, you CAN alleviate the problem of pregnancy by utilizing spay/neuter programs.

I agree with you, birthing outdoors is fraught with many dangers both for the mother and defenseless kittens. Do you have a garage Lucky can stay in? Is there a bathroom your father does not use that Lucky can stay in to have her kittens? After Lucky has her kittens and they become old enough to explore, they will need a bigger room to get proper exercise. Is it possible for you to keep Lucky and her kittens in your bedroom? Do you have an enclosed porch? Any way to make a safe area outside where dogs cannot get to her so she may have her kittens? A large wire dog kennel?

I wish I had better solutions but this sounds like it needs to be something that will both help Lucky and prevent your Dad from suffering. Someone is going to have to 'give' in this solution.
Heidi


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

**

My dad was just angry and he is going to let Lucky live inside! This weekend we are going to have 15 people come over. (family) They are all going to stay in the house! I have to sleep with my parents. Lucky has no choice but to sleep outside. The laundry room is in the middle of the house so people will be opening and closing doors! Lucky will escape! We are going to put lucky in a large crate outside during the night. She will be safe! It will only be 2 nights (THANK GOD!) Lucky is doing great. She is nesting and I feel movement in her belly! Silly girl loves to nest in my sweaters! :jump (I'm going to have to keep my dresser closed!) Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! That is good news! I hope the family visit goes well and that Lucky decides to give birth after the 'party'.


----------

